# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen!

## meinersjee

Hallo,
Ik ben nieuw hier en aangezien je je dan hoort voor te stellen doe ik dat ook maar.
Ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar oud.
Ik ben over het algemeen wel gezond maar heb wel vaak blessures. 
Ik ben 1.77 m lang en weeg tussen de 55 en 60 kilo.
Ik heb 2 uur gym in de week, fiets elke dag 1/a 2 uur en rijdt 5 keer in de week paard waaronder ook alle andere verzorging.
Ik eet gevarieerd en genoeg. Ik weeg ook niet zo weinig omdat ik daar naar streef, het tegendeel zelfs ik eet alles en probeer ook zelfs aan te komen.
Veel meer heb ik niet te melden  :Smile: 
Vraag maar raak!

----------


## Oranje11

Hallo,
Ik ben een man van 26 en ik vind het nuttig om van anderen te horen hoe zij met een bepaald ziekte omgaan en welke nuttige stappen er worden gezet.
Met name hart en vaat ziekten, dat veel in de familie voorkomt in mij geval.

----------

